# 10mm Gabel auf 14mm umbauen



## luuul (19. April 2011)

hi

ich wollte mal fragen, ob man ohne Probleme eine 10mm Gabel auf 14mm umbauen könnte(mit ner Flex oderso)?


mfg


----------



## user_0815 (19. April 2011)

abonniert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Havoc2k (19. April 2011)

ferien sind


----------



## RISE (19. April 2011)

Kann man, sofern die Ausfallenden das zulassen (bei ganz neuen Gabeln würde ich die Finger von lassen) und man schon mal eine Flex benutzt hat. Ich würde glaube ich eher einen Dremel empfehlen. 
Parano Garage hat das übrigens auch mal als Service angeboten, aber das ist auch schon ein halbes Jahrzehnt her. Keine Ahnung ob die das noch machen.

Ansonsten sind 14mm Gabeln ja so gut wie ausgestorben.


----------



## Hertener (19. April 2011)

Hey, nur mit 'ner Feile bekommt man ordentliche Oberarme! Alles andere ist Pillepalle.
Und: Umbauen geht sicherlich, stellt sich nur noch die Frage nach der Haltbarkeit nach dem Umbau.
Besser Du kaufst Dir das passende Laufrad zu der tighten Gabel.


----------



## Stirni (20. April 2011)

feilen


----------



## Daniel_D (23. April 2011)

Ich frage mich gerade wieso man so etwas will.


----------



## cooky (23. April 2011)

vll weil man eine 10mm gabel und ein 14mm vorderrad hat?

denk dochmal nach bevor du postest


----------



## RISE (23. April 2011)

Für den einen Monat, den du hier angemeldet bist, hast du schon einen recht forschen Ton.


----------



## luuul (23. April 2011)

RISE schrieb:


> Für den einen Monat, den du hier angemeldet bist, hast du schon einen recht forschen Ton.


aber bei den posts, die hier kommen, ist das auch irgendwie verständlich..



user_0815 schrieb:


> abonniert





Havoc2k schrieb:


> ferien sind





Daniel_D schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade wieso man so etwas will.



so unnötige beiträge...


----------



## RISE (23. April 2011)

Da hast du recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel_D (25. April 2011)

Okay, ich präzisier meine rhetorische Frage:

Wieso um alles in der Welt möchte man ein 14mm VR fahren, was mehr Stabilität bietet, in dem man an einer Gabel rum feilt, die dann zum Schwachpunkt des Rades werden kann? Vor allem, wenn man das mit der Flex macht und dadurch die (vermutlich) gehärteten Ausfallenden ruiniert. Die mögen es gemein nicht, zu hoher Hitze ausgesetzt zu sein.

Und noch dazu, wenn ein gebrauchtes VR, oder eine gebrauchte 10mm Nabe nicht die Welt kosten.


----------



## harke (25. April 2011)




----------



## mainfluffy (26. April 2011)

ich versteh grade nicht, warum man sich eine 10mm gabel kauft, wenn man eine 14mm nabe hat ?!


----------



## __Felix__ (26. April 2011)

ich frag mich wie alt die nabe ist, und wieso er die benutzt...


----------



## agent_steed (27. April 2011)

Ich frage mich wann hier zu gemacht wird.


----------



## __Felix__ (27. April 2011)

gar nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mainfluffy (28. April 2011)

doch.


----------



## __Felix__ (29. April 2011)

und das entscheides DU?


----------



## Stirni (30. April 2011)

nein ICH.


----------



## mainfluffy (9. Mai 2011)

trotzdem noch nicht zu... rise..?


----------



## Stirni (9. Mai 2011)

hat doch jetzt seit 2 wochen niemand mehr geschrieben du alten leichenschänder.


----------



## RISE (10. Mai 2011)

Ich finde das Thema auch nicht unberechtigt. Das Aufflexen von 10 auf 14mm war "früher" recht weit verbreitet und es gibt sicherlich auch noch einige 10mm Gabeln, die dem stand halten. Dass es auf eigene Gefahr erfolgt und die Garantie der Gabel im Eimer ist, versteht sich von selbst.


----------

